# Doctor jokes



## Psychomuso (Sep 17, 2009)

How many psychologists does it take to change a lightbulb?


One, but the lightbulb really has to want to change.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hehehe


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2009)

lolol


----------

